# Boy Meets Goats (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (May 13, 2011)

The other day I took these photos of my friend's grandson at the goat pen.

Goats Gone Crazy!






Hugging Triplets





Goat Mauling





Getting a hug from "Fern" 





Fern is the nicest of kids, she is so friendly! First one to greet people and she complains when anyone leaves.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 13, 2011)

Very cute.  Got to love goats!


----------



## flemish lops (May 13, 2011)

Cute pictures  !!


----------



## Roll farms (May 14, 2011)

OH I so badly want some of those solid black Nubs...
ea green w/ envy.

I have a niece in AZ....wonder if she'd bring me one...LOL.


----------



## terrilhb (May 15, 2011)

How adorabl those pictures are. Babies are so awesome. It is so good your friend's grandson loved them too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 15, 2011)

I always click to see R's pictures.  What great pictures of both kinds of kids.

Yes, those black Nubians are sooooooo nice.

Of course, so are the brown, white, creme, red and blue ones.

DonnaBelle


----------



## julieq (May 15, 2011)

So cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 15, 2011)

Love the pictures, and especially the little boys hair cut!


----------



## Snowhunter (May 15, 2011)

How adorable!!! He looks like he's enjoying the lil goaties attention! And I love his haircut! Our son is currently sporting a mowhawk too


----------

